# Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung



## mic_chief (11. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Nachdem ich jetzt von Teichvirus befallen, bin habe ich eine Frage wo ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt.

Wie viel Arbeit macht ein „fertiger“ Teich?

Um euch bei der Beantwortung meiner Frage zu helfen gebe ich euch noch ein paar Infos.
Zuerst mal heiße ich Michael (hat zwar nix mit dem Teich zu tun, ist aber höflich). Ich habe die Möglichkeit einen Teich in der Größe von ca. 6 x 4 m anzulegen. Der eine oder andere cm wäre noch machbar. Bei einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von ca. 1 m, käme schon eine stattliche Literzahl zusammen. Ich würde gerne Fische (weis nicht genau ob Koi´s, kommt auf den Aufwand an) im Teich haben und ich hätte gern klares Wasser. Hier stellt sich mir die Frage brauche ich einen Filter mit Pumpe oder nicht und wenn ja wie viel Pflege braucht beides und kann man dies beim Erstellen so einrichten, dass ich wenig damit zu tun habe. Ich bin selbstständiger Stuckateurmeister und habe gelegentlich mal wenig Zeit um mich dann um den Teich zu kümmern. Wie lange hält der Teich ohne mich aus? Fische regelmäßig füttern ist nicht das Problem, aber jede Woche 5 Stunden Teichpflege, sind halt nicht immer drin. Im Sommer fahre ich regelmäßig 14 Tage in Urlaub, braucht der Teich in dieser Zeit auch Pflege, brauchen Fische in dieser Zeitspanne auf jeden Fall Futter oder geht das auch mal komplett ohne.  
Wie ihr lest bin ich blutiger Anfänger und möchte halt vorher abschätzen wie viel Zeit ich nach Erstellung investieren muss. Ich möchte halt nicht viel Geld investieren und habe hinterher ein unschönes Loch im Garten woran ich mich nicht erfreuen kann, weil, das ist Ziel der ganzen Übung. Ich möchte einen Teich haben, an dem ich sitzen kann und mich erfreuen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Antworten auf meine Fragen geben.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Frank (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael,

herzlich willkommen bei uns! 

Ich glaube, du bist der erste, der sich Gedanken um das "danach" macht ...  

Um das zu beantworten muss man erstmal wissen, was für eine Art Teich du eigentlich bauen möchtest.
Einen Fisch-(vllt. sogar Koiteich), oder einen naturnahen Teich ohne Fischbesatz.

Wenns ein Fischteich werden soll, ist m. M. n. ein Filter pflicht! 
Und der macht arbeit - und kostet Geld. Auch laufende Kosten, wie z. B. Pumpe, die 24 h am Tag laufen muss.
Wenn es ein Koitech wird, musst du was Filter und Pflege angeht ein vielfaches mehr investieren und vor allem mehr als nur 1 m in die Tiefe.
Also der kommt für dich eher nicht in Frage.

Vllt. kann man dich ja sogar ganz von einem fischlosen Teich überzeugen.
Der braucht keinen Filter, man kann sich über viele blühende Pflanzen freuen und nicht zuletzt findet sich auch ohne Fische jede Menge leben ein.
Diese Art Teich macht am wenigsten Arbeit - vllt. im Herbst mal die Pflanzen zurückschneiden, das ist es meist gewesen.
Der richtige Teich um "nur" zu entspannen.  

Gibt aber bestimmt noch andere Meinungen dazu ...


----------



## mic_chief (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Frank.

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten. Tiefer als 1,00 m ist kein Problem, hatte im Durchschnitt mit einem Meter gerechnet. 
Fische sollten eigentlich schon sein. Auf den ein oder anderen Euro würde ich dann beim Filter nicht schauen. Entscheidend wäre dann eher, wie oft ich ihn reinigen muss. Müssen auch keine Kois sein um auch hier Aufwand zu sparen.

Mein Problem ist halt, das ich je nach Auftragslage auch mal keine Zeit für den Garten und dann Teich habe und so muss ich mich halt vorher erkundigen, ob es für mich Sinn macht oder nicht.

Schöne Grüße

Michael


----------



## mic_chief (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Ihr seht mich etwas verwundert. Weiß denn von euch niemand wie viel Zeitaufwand ein Teich benötigt, wenn er fertig gestellt ist (@ Frank: du natürlich ausgenommen). 
Meine Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint. Ich beschäftige mich nun schon sehr intensiv mit diesem Thema und würde gern von euren Erfahrungen wissen. :beeten 

Bitte lasst mich nicht ins offene Messer laufen. Wünsche euch auf diesem Wege auch einen schönen Restsonntag.

Michael


----------



## ouzo (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael,

Deine Frage zu beantworten ist, glaube ich, etwas schwierig.
Ich erzähle mal von uns:
ca 20.000 l Wasser, Koibesatz, Filter zur Zeit noch von Oase. Aufwand:
Tägliches Füttern 2-3 mal,denn die Fische sollen ja noch wachsen !  
Grobreinigung des Filter ca.15 Min. in der Woche. Filtermatten ausspülen,bisher 3 x in diesem Jahr.
Diese Zeiten gelten aber nur für einen gut eingelaufenen und funktionierenden Teich. Bei Fischbesatz (vor allem Koi) nicht an der Technik sparen !
Schwerkraftfilter sollen weniger Zeitaufwändig sein (wir stelle gerade um,daher noch keine Zeitangaben von uns möglich)

Wenn Du in den Urlaub fährst sind 14 Tage ohne Futter für die Fische kein Problem,es sollte aber jemand mal nach der Technik schauen.  
Ein Teich ist schon etwas Arbeit,aber das ist doch die Entspannung die wir wollen oder ? 
Außerdem wirst Du bald mehr Zeit investieren wollen,denn umgestaltet wird eigentlich fast immer.


----------



## mic_chief (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Astrid + Bernd.

Genau das ist eine Antwort die ich mir gewünscht habe. Ihr beschreibt wie oft ihr euren Filter reinigt usw. und was ich evt. besser machen könnte. So kann ich mir dann ein Bild machen, was ich möchte. Ich habe schon seit ca. 15 Jahren einen Garten. Frührer 1000 qm Grundstück, heute 750 qm. Ich kenne daher auch das Gefühl, dass man es immer schöner machen möchte. Und das ist nicht nur Arbeit, sondern wenn man das Ergebnis sieht eine grosse Freude.

In diesem Sinne lieben Dank für eure Antwort

Michael


----------



## Kolja (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe einen Naturteich ohne Fische, ohne Technik und damit wenig Arbeit. Ich habe ihn ca. im Mai befüllt und bepflanzt, alles ist wunderbar gewachsen und jetzt ist auch das Wasser klar. Was zu tun ist: Oberfläche von Grobschmutz mit Kescher reinigen (kann auch ein Skimmer), Fadenalgen entfernen, braune Blätter von den Pflanzen abschneiden. Im Herbst brauche ich ein Netz gegen Laub und mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. 
Achso, ich kann ihn jeder Zeit ohne Sorge alleine lassen und in Urlaub fahren.

Ich kann den Teich einfach nur genießen, reinschauen, mich freuen über jede neue Entdeckung die mache und die Zeit vergessen.

Mit Fischen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus, aber hier gibt es einige die __ Moderlieschen etc. halten und das scheint mir nicht so aufwändig zu sein. Schau doch mal in der "Fischabteilung".


----------



## Heiko73 (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael,

unser Teich benötigt einen Arbeitszeitaufwand von ca. 15 - 30 Minuten in der Woche. Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile abfischen und die Reinigung des Skimmers benötigen dabei die meiste Zeit. Der Filter wird nur einmal im Jahr gereinigt, und macht sonst gar keine Arbeit.


----------



## Eugen (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael,

bei schönem Wetter sitze ich fast täglich auf der Terasse am Teich, trinke mein Feierabendbier und rauche ne Zigarette.
 Ab und an wird auch etwas herumgebosselt.

ist es mal wieder soweit, dass ich vor lauter Pflanzen kaum mehr Wasser sehe, gehe ich so 2-3 mal an einem WE (wenn ich denn auch Lust habe ) in den Teich und lichte den Dschungel aus.
Je nachdem dauert das dann 3 - 4 Stunden.

Das wars dann aber auch.
Von Arbeit kann man aber nicht sprechen.
Das ist halt mein Hobby.

Ach ja, Fische habe ich keine.


----------



## mic_chief (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Daraus erlese ich, je weniger Fische, je weniger der nicht aufschiebbare Zeitaufwand. Und genau darum geht es mir ja. Nicht um die Arbeit an sich, sondern die unbedingt zu einem Zeitpunkt auszuführende Arbeit. Ich bin ja gerne im Garten und mache die anfallende Arbeit "immer" gern.
Ich habe mir nach gründlichen stöbern hier überlegt einen Teich nach und mit NaturaGart zu bauen. Hier wird ein Filtergraben angelegt (muss nicht, aber kann). Ich habe hier gelesen, dass sich einige einen Spaltfilter für den groben Schmutz vorgeschaltet haben. Wie oft und mit welchem Aufwand muss der gereinigt werden. Der Filtergraben wird nur alle paar Jahre gereinigt. Richtig ???
So nun hoffe ich wieder auf ein paar Antworten.

Liebe Grüße 

Michael


----------



## Black1 (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael
Ich benutze ein Compactsieve 2 ( gepumpte Version)

1x täglich Kontrolle. Bei mir muß ich alle ca. 2Tage den Dreck entfernen.Aufwand ca.2 Minuten.Nach ca. 1-2 Wochen bildet sich auf dem Bogensieb ein Biofilm.Dann kommt der Hochdruckreiniger zum Einsatz.Arbeitsaufwand ca. 5 Minuten


----------



## Torsten. Z (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*



			
				mic_chief schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teichfreunde.
> 
> Ihr seht mich etwas verwundert. Weiß denn von euch niemand wie viel Zeitaufwand ein Teich benötigt, wenn er fertig gestellt ist (@ Frank: du natürlich ausgenommen).




Guten Morgen,

Diese Frage kann man nicht Pauschal beantworten, da hier zuviele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. 

- Standort des Teiches: Sonneneinstrahlung am Tag? Nährstoffeintrag (durch Bäume, Pflanzen usw.) Fischbesatz.

Ich kann dir sagen das unser Teich fast keine Zeit in Anspruch nimmt ca. 10min pro Tag. 

In diesen 10min werden die Spaltsiebe überprüft und ggf. gereinigt, und eingefallenen Blätter am Teichrand abgekeschert die vom Skimmer nicht ein gesogen wurden. Die __ Hel-X Kammer wird nur bei bedarf gesäubert, dieser Vorgang dauert ca. 10min (dieses Jahr 2x) über einen Zugschieber wird der Dreck in die Kanalisation abgelassen und das Hel-X dabei gespühlt. Der Bodenfilter der in Bypass an den Hel-X Filter läuft brauchte seit seiner Erstellung noch nicht eine Reinigung. Dies ist aber nur umsetzbar wenn du eine gute Vorfilterung hast.

Im Herbst macht so ein Teich etwas mehr Arbeit, Abgestorbene Pflanzen einsammel und zurückschneiden und was sonnst noch so anfällt.


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Arbeit nach der Fertigstellung*

Hallo Michael,

auch wenn du eher auf Fische stehst, ich gehöre auch zu den fischlosen Teichianern und mein Aufwand was die zwingende Arbeit angeht, ist recht schnell erledigt. Die erstreckt sich bei mir auf ganz seltenes Auffüllen von Wasser (bei einer Pumpe mit Schlauch allerding eher kein Aufwand), Netz im Herbst, weil er teilweise von Bäumen beschattet wird und somit das Laub aufgefangen werden soll und das Herausfischen von Fadenalgen. Aber auch ich brauche, wenn ich 2 Wochen in Urlaub nicht darüber nachdenken, ob etwas schief läuft oder alles in Ordnung ist. Und spannend ist auch ein fischloser Teich. Ein für mich wichtiges Argument, wenn man weis, dass man u.U. keine Zeit für notwendige Arbeiten hat.
Mein einziges aufwendiges Problem waren dieses Jahr die Fadenalgen, die ich recht häufig herausfischen musste. Allerdings habe ich den Teich auch in diesem Jahr erst neu angelegt.

Grüße
Markus


----------

